

Ponoko's Personal Factory 4 Released - Now with 3D Printing. - nickpinkston
http://blog.ponoko.com/2010/11/17/the-world-is-not-flat-%E2%80%94-ponoko-introduces-3d-printing-with-personal-factory-4/

======
nickpinkston
Now they offer laser cutting, 3D printing, and electronics kits all on the
same site - a pretty impressive feat. Hats off to the Ponoko guys; this should
be pretty interesting.

